# CO2 Diffuser options



## AudrEEz (Sep 11, 2007)

Which one is better? differences? what exactly the spiraly thing do inside the one ?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

AudrEEz said:


> Which one is better? differences? what exactly the spiraly thing do inside the one ?


Even though one has the spiral thingy performance should be the same if both diff's have same diameter disk. The spiral thingy... I hear it's a bubble counter but I thinks it's really for show IMO. 

Now you have 2 diff's from different manufacturer's and this is where you might see a difference depending on manufacturing process/ceramic disk pore size, it should be the same for both but you can never tell. I can't give you a definitive answer on this one but only tell you I am more familiar with the aquatic magic diff's. I don't like the fact the other disk has a shorter connector stem but thats only a personal preference though.

Again they should be the same so good luck with your choice


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the one with the spiral "bubble counter", which btw you can't count bubbles with. I tried it with my DIY CO2 and quickly learned that it doesnt create enough pressure to make very small bubbles, but rather a few streams of bigger ones. So now I'm using a limewood airstone...

HTH


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

If you have a budget, I would recommend the REA 30 or 50.


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

used both. they don't really differ much, but i realised they work best in aquariums with stronger currents. since it circulates them around the aquarium, dissolving more CO2.

i would recommend the one without the spiral though, it will be more secure as its supported at 2 sides instead of just one. 

put the check valve as near to the diffuser as possible too. improves its response. (co2 gets into the water faster because at night the remaining co2 in the tubes will be dissolved into the water, pushing more water through the entire tube)


----------



## AudrEEz (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the answers. i forgot to mention its for a 90 gal. i actually have the spirally thing and was just trying to get more info because i didn't understand what it did  so for the bubble counter to work it needs to have water inside the diff?
thanks again


----------



## AudrEEz (Sep 11, 2007)

Geobelle said:


> If you have a budget, I would recommend the REA 30 or 50.


link ?

thanks


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

Here's the photo. This is what I am using and it's 99.99% dissolving CO2 with water. Since you have 90 gallon, either 30 or 50 would be fine.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Geobelle said:


> Here's the photo. This is what I am using and it's 99.99% dissolving CO2 with water. Since you have 90 gallon, either 30 or 50 would be fine.


How about a link where we can find info about the product, and not just a washed out photo ?


----------



## AudrEEz (Sep 11, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> How about a link where we can find info about the product, and not just a washed out photo ?


you beat me to it


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

Here's the link: www.eloseurope.com

In nature aquatic plants have access to two sources of inorganic carbon, bicarbonate and carbon dioxide.

Carbon Dioxide (CO2) provides the carbon necessary for the plants to create organic matter and oxygen out of simple compounds. In most cases CO2 can be taken up by plants in a much easier way than bicarbonate.

CO2 addition pose one of the greatest opportunity to the freshwater aquarist looking to achieve astounding results in aquatic plants gardening. It have been proven that concentrations varying from 25 up to 50 mg/l will improve plants growth. Choosing the right type of diffuser is then very important in order to achieve the correct level of CO2. For this reason ELOS have designed a vast range of diffusing systems that permits to the most demanding aquarist to achieve the results he is aiming at. Equipments designed not only for a perfect functionality, but also with a special care for their design, to supply our customer not only performances, but also style.

*ELOS REA-50* is a handmade, mouth blown CO2 glass-reactor of top quality and unique design. 
Each one has a numbered certificate proving their exclusivity and the production in an Italian glass manufacture. 
The extravagant design of this reactor has been created taking great care of functional as well as for aesthetic aspects and perfectly matches the whole line of our CO2 glass collection.

Based on the principle of the *counter-current/gas injection*, developed by our technicians, *ELOS REA-50* is supplied in KIT with a small appropriate pump, pipings and silicon tubes for the the connection to the existing CO2 system. It is ideal to supply fresh water aquaria up to 400-500 liter (100-130 gal.).
Rest assured that you can rely on the standards that has made the name Elos a benchmark in aquarium products. Each piece owns a function warranty of 24 months from purchase.


*HIGHLIGHTS:*

diffusion capacity: up to 500 litres (130 gal) with 10° dKH
glass made - for maximum reliability
mouth-blown – for top quality and unique design
grants finest diffusion of CO2 due to the unique counter-current injection principle.
supplied with its own pump
works absolutely reliably and trouble free


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Ah, I see you're from Hawaii too 
Anyway, back on topic, do you have a canister filter? You could build an external reactor for like $20(which I'm going to do before I order my canister). It's suppsoed to dissolve about 100% of the co2 and it's external, so no clogged look.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, don't bother with the glass one unless you got $$ to burn (it says to log in for pricing. that tells me its expensive).
I built a similar reactor from PVC pipe for ~$15-20. Rex Grigg has a similar one on an older post in DIY section (I think) with his version of the PVC reactor.


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

ringram said:


> Yes, don't bother with the glass one unless you got $$ to burn


It's a bit expensive since it's made of special glass and being crafted by hand, what matters most to me is the design & reability of it. I've been using it for 7 years now, never failed me even at once and a good investment.


----------



## AudrEEz (Sep 11, 2007)

ok, the spiraly thing, do i need to fill it up with water? or just leave it full of air/co2/gas ?


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

AudrEEz said:


> ok, the spiraly thing, do i need to fill it up with water? or just leave it full of air/co2/gas ?


Whether you filled it up with water or not, the result would be the same, water will push by CO2 gas back to the aquarium.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

AudrEEz said:


> ok, the spiraly thing, do i need to fill it up with water? or just leave it full of air/co2/gas ?


When you hook up your CO2, the pressure inside the bell will expel the water from it, save a few drops, making the "drop counter" useless.

This was my experience with it.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Geobelle said:


> Here's the photo. This is what I am using and it's 99.99% dissolving CO2 with water. Since you have 90 gallon, either 30 or 50 would be fine.


The advertising behind that reactor/diffusor is crap. No way it will provide enough CO2 to 100 gallons of water. Two of them may. It looks like an internal reactor that would be powered by a powerhead, similar to that of Spypet's sig. I like how they say their technicians developed the idea of counter current/gas injection. I bet Al Gore invented the internet too !!


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> The advertising behind that reactor/diffusor is crap. No way it will provide enough CO2 to 100 gallons of water. Two of them may. It looks like an internal reactor that would be powered by a powerhead, similar to that of Spypet's sig. I like how they say their technicians developed the idea of counter current/gas injection. I bet Al Gore invented the internet too !!


How can you prove that this reactor is a crap? I've been using this for many years now and it works flawlessly. What do you know about the design? Don't judge a product that you don't have any chance to test it or even see how it peforms. Don't let me think maybe you just can't afford it although you're craving to have one.:smile:


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

*



Don't let me think maybe you just can't afford it although you're craving to have one.

Click to expand...

*ouchhhh! :hihi:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the website is nice...


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

:icon_roll Without resorting to childish dirt slinging, I simply made my statement. I'll keep my self made reactors, and you can buy your overpriced equipment. It is a nice looking piece, I don't deny that, but there are cheaper ways to get the same results.

I still have my doubts the reactor can handle a six foot long tank. The advertising says nothing about how you would have to add auxiliary powerheads or pumps to get the CO2 enriched water to all parts of a tank that large.

Just my .02


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> :icon_roll Without resorting to childish dirt slinging, I simply made my statement.


Ah, tact. Where have you been, my friend?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Geobelle said:


> Here's the link: www.eloseurope.com
> 
> In nature aquatic plants have access to two sources of inorganic carbon, bicarbonate and carbon dioxide.
> 
> ...


You can actually get these in the US. PM me if you need the contact info for the elos USA distributer. Jesse the distributer is a nice guy. He had some of these when I visited his warehouse. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> :icon_roll Without resorting to childish dirt slinging, I simply made my statement. I'll keep my self made reactors, and you can buy your overpriced equipment. It is a nice looking piece, I don't deny that, but there are cheaper ways to get the same results.
> 
> I still have my doubts the reactor can handle a six foot long tank. The advertising says nothing about how you would have to add auxiliary powerheads or pumps to get the CO2 enriched water to all parts of a tank that large.
> 
> Just my .02



Really do you know anything about elos equipment? They are hands down the best equipment you can get. If they say it works, it will work. You are paying for the name and styling of course. But that is not saying it won't work. It really does sound like some bitterness on your part.


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> :icon_roll Without resorting to childish dirt slinging, I simply made my statement. I'll keep my self made reactors, and you can buy your overpriced equipment. It is a nice looking piece, I don't deny that, but there are cheaper ways to get the same results.
> 
> I still have my doubts the reactor can handle a six foot long tank. The advertising says nothing about how you would have to add auxiliary powerheads or pumps to get the CO2 enriched water to all parts of a tank that large.
> 
> Just my .02


You have a misleading statement that you can't even proved. Did you ever tested the product? Do you know how it was designed? If you can answer this simple questions which you said "childish dirt slinging" then I would be deligthed. We are here not to give false information with our members instead guide them for what is appropriate and what should be done.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Geobelle how many liters is your tank?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Childish dirt slinging was in reference to your comment,"Don't let me think maybe you just can't afford it although you're craving to have one." 

I'm sure that was all in good taste.

If you want to supply CO2 to a 100- 130 gallon tank with one reactor, go for it. 

I do know how it's designed, I've already said it's similar to the DIY Diffuser in spypet's sig.

I gave my opinion, and I stick to it. The _advertising_ with this device is overstated. I never once questioned the quality. I'm sure the price tag reflects that quality too. You can build an equally efficient reactor for much less money.


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

mrkookm said:


> Geobelle how many liters is your tank?


I am mainting 2 tanks, 500 liters & 250 liters.


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I do know how it's designed.


Okay, I am quite satisfied on this, at least you know how it was being designed although you haven't tried how it works. That's crap a thing:icon_roll


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Geobelle said:


> Okay, I am quite satisfied on this, at least you know how it was being designed although you haven't tried how it works.


I know how counter current diffusion works.




Geobelle said:


> That's crap a thing:icon_roll


....I'll give you the last word.


----------



## AudrEEz (Sep 11, 2007)

this thread got jacked... )


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Reviving an old thread. Has anyone used the Elos rea30 or rea50 reactor? I'm planning to get one. I saw the youtube video. It looked really nice in action.


----------

